# A few questions regarding our 5 month old puppy



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Riley is 5 months old and we are going through the same thing. She walks pretty well on a loose lead but when she sees a squirrel, bird, leaf blowing or her favorite, a person close by it seems she forgets everything she has learned. I attribute (correctly?) some of this to immaturity and I'm hoping it will improve with continued training and time. 

One thing I do that seems to help is the "watch me" exercise. When we are walking and someone is walking toward us I have her sit and then watch me until the person has passed. Or we keep walking and I have try to have her attention on me. She is food motivated, thank goodness and and I use lots of treats (very small pieces) on walks combined with lots of praise. 

As I said, I am hoping it is a maturity thing and will get better. We cannot have them taking off like that when they are 60 or 70 lbs!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I could be more helpful, but most of what you say sounds pretty normal puppy behavior, which does have to be addressed. We bought our 6 month old a harnes that sueezes around the shoulders and pulls him up when he pulls on the lead. It has helped with his walks tremendously. 

On a side note, your Bailey looks so much like my 3 month old Golden, Lucy. They have the same facial expression too! 

Good Luck and I hope some others come on to help you as well.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, typical puppy behavior. Not that you should ignore it but not to worry at this point.

My Hank is 4 months, he doesn't jump and nip at me but he was a puller and likes to grab his leash. I'm using the Sporn no-pull harness with great success. It seems very comfortable for the dog, a loose fit unless they pull and the straps are covered with padding so they don't rub. He likes to smell everything but I don't see it as a problem. IMO, puppies are learning by investigating everything and there's time later to ignore all those things.

We've been working on the leash grabbing. I tried the bitter apple but it didn't phase him. I think my next purchase will be a chain leash. I've read they don't like the feel of the chain in their mouth. My Bridge Kid, Maggie, carried the leash in her mouth until the day she died. We just lived with the behavior but I'd like to break Hank of it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes her behavior is typical....but IMO should be addressed.
It is easier to convince a 5 month old that you are more exciting then the whole wide world then it is a 14 month old.

Have you tried a half hour of brisk paced circles, figure eights, and boxes and sits and downs with plenty of rewards mixed in with breaks of happy play every couple of minutes rather then an hour of straight line wandering/walking? 
If her little mind is busy trying to pay attention to you, she wont have time to focus on cats and squirrels...

The barking in class is frustration...again she believes that the puppies and other people are more fun then you... Its not a personal thing....she knows and trusts you...she can predict your behaviors and reactions...everything else is just soooo new!

Hang in there! Find, read and practice all you can about attention training and don't give up! The time you put in now will pay you back ten-fold!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> .
> 
> We've been working on the leash grabbing. I tried the bitter apple but it didn't phase him. I think my next purchase will be a chain leash. I've read they don't like the feel of the chain in their mouth. My Bridge Kid, Maggie, carried the leash in her mouth until the day she died. We just lived with the behavior but I'd like to break Hank of it.


We have the leash grabbing issue also, mostly at the beginning of our walks. I put her in a sit and we don't move until she lets go of the leash. Works pretty well.


----------



## Ranger23 (Nov 14, 2009)

You basically just described my 4 month year old puppy!!! Ours does the same things-nips at everything and everyone, jumps up on everyone, smells and put EVERTYTHING in his mouth. I'm kinda glad to hear others are going through the same thing. We are trying to train him not to jump and bit/nip... and I have heard the earlier you work with them the better...it can get very frustrating.....


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't really do the brisk walk and walk in circles with her, as I have my son all the time with me in the stroller. I rarely can go on walks with her alone.

Just tonight I did a walk with her and she was jumping up and me and taking my arm multiple times in her mouth... I can stop it pretty quick, but then after a few minutes she does it again. Tonight she did it at least 5 times within 45 minutes. Good I have a fleece jacket on, so it doesn't hurt but still very annoying. I firmly say no jumping, no bite but she just won't stop and does it all the time on our walks.

She seems very hyper to me and I hope that this is just because she's still young and will hopefully calm down soon.

Should I spray water/bitter apple mix in her mouth when she does that?

By the way if someone comes and I make her sit, she's pretty good about it and let them pass without jumping at them. But If I don't do this she wants to go after the dogs especially, she wants to play IMO.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm trying to envision this--I really admire you handling a stroller with a toddler and a dog--that's what I call multi-tasking! 

When she jumps up to grab your arm, can you quickly turn away and stop and say "no bite?" something to get her to realize that the walk is not going to proceed until she stops biting your arm.

Goldens are very "mouthy" dogs in general because they were bred to retrieve--you should indulge that strong desire of hers by playing fetch with her and teaching the rules. You may find that you'll burn off some of her energy with fetch, and then she'll behave better during the walks.

My pup also like to mouth arms and hands and I started out playing fetch with her in the hallway--she had no other choice but to return the ball to me. When we progressed to the yard, and she wouldn't return the ball, frisbee or bumper, well, I would end the game. She learned real quick to keep retrieving! Always end on a good note--and end on the dog wanting more--you want them to bring you that ball or tuggie for another game; but be aloof. Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, mine is fastly approaching 5 months, and she sounds just like yours.

At her puppy socialising classes (which have finished now), some pups were relatively calm and lots were highly excitable, barking and wouln't sit still for a minute, which our Daisy was one of them. The trainer said that the excited one's were just bored and wanted to play with the other pups - all quite normal and pups do not like to sit still for a minute especially in a room full of other pups lol So don't worry about that at all.

And yes our's pulls like crazy to get to passing people and other dogs, she just wants to play. But I am now doing the treats excersise, as soon as she so much as looks at a person or dog that is fairly close and about to pass by, I call her name to get her out of the way and entice her with her treaty pouch, then having her full attention on me, I ask her to sit and and give her a juicy treat, I continue giving her these tiny bits until the person/dog has passed, then we continue walking. So far this is really working, she's realising treats are far more interesting than anything else.

Like yours, she also sits and stares at people or anything that takes her attention, it's quite funny, I just let her be nosey for 20 seconds or so, then call her to carry on walking again. I think so long as she has been nosey for a little while she's quite happy to then keep moving lol But it's all still new to her, the new smells on the ground, the bit's of sweet wrappers, rubbish etc. I'm sure they will find it all very boring with time. I just let her get on with it in the hope that the more she's allowed to explore the sooner she will get bored with it all.

As with the jumping up, Daisy is lots better than she was, I think is partly due to me stopping it at all times in the house, I say 'Down' or turn my back and move so she misses me entirely, though she does still jump up at us some times, but I'm being firm with her (she's going to be a big girl soon), and it's slowly getting less.

With regards to biting her lead, Daisy seems to go through phases, one day she does, other days she doesn't bother with it, I don't mind if she just trots along and carries it in her mouth she looks cute, but when she gets a bit mad at it and fights it for no reason, then I tell her off and stop walking - some times that works some times not, so I'm still working on that one. But she has finally stopped biting my arms/hands - Hurrah!!! I stopped that whilst in the house, so she hardly ever did it whilst on her lead.

Last word, I think you are doing well with a crazy pup and a baby in a push chair, I don't know how you do it!! Well done. Just myself and the crazy pup is really hard work some days! keep at it, I'm sure things will get easier with time


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a five month old puppy. We also use the harness that hooks to the lease in the front of his chest, it squeezes if he pulls. It's great but he still bit and tugged at the leash. My trainer suggested a chain leash,,,,,bingo,,,,,problem solved. I will changed back to the nylon when he forgets about the leash all together.


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

we had these same 2 problems: pulling on walks and eating all sorts of junk off the ground. my trainer recommended a Halti Harness to address both of them together.(the Halti will also close the mouth when they bend down to eat) it certainly prevented both issues and now I have total control on walks. be careful to introduce it properly and fit it properly. My Georgia resisted it but you have to take her to the progression. when done right it is a charm. 

on a different note: when we are on walks I control where we go ....we only stop and sniff if and where I want to stop. there was a brief stint where she thought she controlled the directions and I had to put an end to that quick


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Teach a "watch me" command. When she fixates on a person or dog while you're walking, stop and put her back to the distraction. Reinforce heavily with high value treats so she watches you. She needs to learn some impulse control. 

If she starts to pull to see people or dogs, stop cold. Allowing her to pull just reinforces her because she thinks pulling is rewarding because she gets to the other dogs/people. Only move forward when she isn't pulling. You might not get to move very far or until the dogs & people have passed. Anytime she pulls either stop, wait for there to be slack in the leash, and eye contact. You can also change directions as soon as the leash gets tight. You might not get too far but it will be good training. 

As far as jumping and nipping, ignore her, don't make eye contact, turn your back. You can also give an "ehh-ehh" sound. Same thing at home if people come to the door and she jumps at them. Have them totally ignore her, or utilize baby gates to manage it as well. 

At class, have really high value treats like lunch meat, cheese, liver, etc. Treat before she barks, redirect her, treat more frequently so she doesn't bark. The watch me command will def. come in handy here. 

Good luck and keep up with the training. This is a tough age!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a normal 5 month old Golden puppy  Buckle up and enjoy the ride These days will be behind you far too soon


----------



## Sienna (Jul 30, 2018)

Please! Your dog just acts like the NORMAL puppy he is. He is playful, he is curious, he is a healthy NORMAL golden retriever puppy.

Why can't YOU stop for the necessary sniffs and investigations? If he was YOUR CHILD, you would. You would have PATIENCE and would encourage him to be a normal 5 months old person/dog...

He is still TOO YOUNG for long walks and long attention spam. Respect the growing phase he is at. Make your walks fun and pleasant, please. He is still a puppy, do NOT forget it. Be kind.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Sienna said:


> Please! Your dog just acts like the NORMAL puppy he is. He is playful, he is curious, he is a healthy NORMAL golden retriever puppy.
> 
> Why can't YOU stop for the necessary sniffs and investigations? If he was YOUR CHILD, you would. You would have PATIENCE and would encourage him to be a normal 5 months old person/dog...
> 
> He is still TOO YOUNG for long walks and long attention spam. Respect the growing phase he is at. Make your walks fun and pleasant, please. He is still a puppy, do NOT forget it. Be kind.


This thread is over seven years old. They've probably sorted things out by now. Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------

